# gobble, gobble



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Any one no if they will be chasing turkey's around this spring yet? Any hits?


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing yet!!! *\-\*


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

:evil: 

hurry up and take my money already!!!!


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I am with ya -- still waiting. :evil:


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like I am chasing turkeys this year. Money just pulled, I guess with 4 points how could I not draw. Now it is just a matter of time to see what area, first choice was the Northern region wide.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got off the phone with cabelas visa.

I have two seperate holds for "UTAHTURKEYPERMIT"

YEE HAW!!!!

I dont know who's tags yet.... me and the three kiddies on the same card??????


*()* -~|- -()/- -*|*- *(())*


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Got a Hit!!    
First choice cache (early), can't wait.
Goodluck to the rest of ya.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Ahh!!! Nothing yet! 6 years and counting... :?


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

YEEEEE HAW!! -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- Central region here I come!!!!


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Me and my pops both drew either Pine Valley or Southern region, not sure which yet, but it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be hunting the limbhangers....................................................................












in Oklahoma and Arkansas. 8) 

Good luck on the draw guys!


----------



## Edward K. Galleck (Dec 15, 2007)

Credit card got hit hard. $35.00 charge today.


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

Saw my withdrawl today! I'll be hunting for my first Turkey this spring! :mrgreen:


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Finally drew with 5 points. A great way to start off the new year


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Still nothing!! :twisted: 5 year's and counting!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

Big (Un) in email.


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Just got my email as well figured with 5 points and the increase in licenses it was a shoe in for me and the boy for our first gobbler hunt but notta. Oh well next year he'll be 7 and have a lot more self control and patience in the field waiting for one (yea right!!!!!!!!!!!!). Good luck and congratulations to everyone else.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll be darn, I drew Wasatch B with 2 points! Add Utah to Wyoming, South Dakota, and Colorado.  My credit card hasn't hit yet but I got a SUCCESSFUL email today. With upland season winding down I guess it's time to start thinking Turkeys and planning my various trips. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally.......Yes!!!!!     -*|*- -*|*- O*-- O*-- *(())* *(())* -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/-


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

suave300 said:


> YEEEEE HAW!! -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- Central region here I come!!!!


Lucky dog :evil:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Idaho, here I come... again. :?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Idaho, here I come... again. :?


hey, better than nothing :?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't have the tag yet but they did take my $35 dollars go figure.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

sauve300, I drew the same tag as you! Yee Haw. :mrgreen:


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Ahh- 5 years and nada! Thought I was a slam-dunk this year. Going to have to look into an Idaho hunt I guess. Good luck to those who drew.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

i got the northern region with one point. I am so frickin stoked  ..


----------



## Edward K. Galleck (Dec 15, 2007)

I think with this harsh long winter we are going through the boys with the mid-April tags might be struggling. The last few years on the Boulder the birds started talking around the first or second week of April. But I got a gut feeling my early May tag might work out this year. Good luck to everyone. Remember there are going to be LOTS more hunters in the woods this year. Let's be careful and respectful of fellow hunters. Turkey hunting can be a dangerous sport.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

PRO, when are we going scouting?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

suave300 said:


> PRO, when are we going scouting?


Last week. :shock:

Anytime. A fellow Stansbury Park resident has been scouting for us already, but we can hit it anytime after the Hunting Expo. Just give me a call. I also have obtained access to some very prime private land that has four tree stands setup already for us. I have never hunted out of a tree, but I am looking forward to it.

I'll be using Muzzy's to get the job done. 8)


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I got the same tag as Pro and Suave. This year, I think I will try hunting public ground with all the rest of the nimrods. Now, to head shoot it with a flinter muzz and round ball or cut its guts with a Muzzy Head out of a recurve? That is the question.

One word of advice to all successful turkey hunters: Do not GUT your bird.


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

A spring bear in '07, a Henry Mtn rifle deer in '07, a Fillmore Pavant turkey in '08..... Now where did I put that Publishers Clearing House Sweepstake entry??????


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Me and my dad also drew the norther region with 1 point. Im so excited!!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

My 16 year old brother and I both put in for the first time this year. He drew out for the whole northern region hunt and I drew a blank, I guess I'll have to make the most of taking him out  - and now I have to learn how to call


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Me and my wife, and my 16 year old didn't draw, but my 13 year old drew out with only one point. It looks like we be hunting the Central Mountains, Nebo (early) unit again! Me and my 16 year old drew in 2006. We had a great hunt together! Now I am looking forward to take my youngest son in April. :lol:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey SUAVE300 what about me?


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like I will be headed to the pauvant for some gobbler chasin'!!! I just got lucky with 1 point! Guess I better figure out how to hunt them. Pro, did you say you were going to hunt from a tree stand with your bow? Is it pretty tough to draw on a turkey from ground level without getting busted? I will be packing my bow as well.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bigpapacow, it can be done from the ground, but is VERY difficult w/o the use of a blind or something to block your movement. Turkeys don't seem scared of blinds like the Double Bull blind I have and may end up using as it is more mobile and easier to adjust with the turkey activities go on. I have never hunted out of a tree stand for any game, so this should be interesting. The landowner that is letting me have exclusive rights to has tree stands already in place, from his turkey hunt last year. Looking forward to be a hunter this year instead of 'just' a guide.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bigpapacow, it can be done from the ground, but is VERY difficult w/o the use of a blind or something to block your movement. Turkeys don't seem scared of blinds like the Double Bull blind I have and may end up using as it is more mobile and easier to adjust with the turkey activities go on. I have never hunted out of a tree stand for any game, so this should be interesting. The landowner that is letting me have exclusive rights to has tree stands already in place, from his turkey hunt last year. Looking forward to be a hunter this year instead of 'just' a guide.


Hunting from a treestand for turkey might give you a slight advantage, but not much, especially without use of a blind.

Danger comes from above for many turkeys and they will spot movement in a tree just as easily as on the ground.

Either way, good luck!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing.....I guess I will have to go pound on bears in Idaho for my spring hunt.  .............


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I drew my tag! Yahoo!!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

My son drew out  , I did not :twisted: 

Oh well, this will be good for him because now I can focus on his hunt and not mine!

Staying local for the Turkey!!!!!!


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
531301 PU-154, PU-155, PU-156 TURKEY UNSUCCESSFUL
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the story of my life when it comes to drawing our for anything, oh well.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Wahoo, Ill be hunting Monroe gobblers this year


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm glad they dropped the waiting period, I drew again, YEEEEHAAAa :lol:


----------

